# Bleeding after chemical?



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I've had a chemical recently - a week of positives then a bfn    so I stopped pessaries. That was 8 days ago and I've still not had a bleed. Is this common? I know sometimes it can take a while for af to come when pessaries are stopped (not usually the case for me though) but is it normal not to bleed after a chem? I was expecting it to come quickly and be heavier


----------

